# POTM september part 2



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*1.*









*2.*









*3.*









*4.*









*5.*









*6.*









*7.*









*8.*









*9.*


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

voted.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Very Good pics and nice set ups.
















pete


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

wow

group 2


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

fishofury said:


> voted.










me too


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

#5 is cool.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

#3


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

wow the pic contest have really developed some tough competition in the few months that I have been away


----------



## J Wood (Sep 30, 2003)

#3... it's my new wallpaper too!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Voted for 4


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Voted, cool pics!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

voted!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

voted "hint" i'm a sucker for close ups


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

666


----------



## bozley (Mar 12, 2003)

NICE. Love the colors in 4 and 8. Nice skull


----------



## J Wood (Sep 30, 2003)

what breed is #3??


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

voted
dixon


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

hey is that s. maculatus and s. spilopleura being shoaled in pic #6?
nice pics, i voted.

Oburi


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ok, voting is over!

Please use this link to vote in the final round: http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...=5&t=15508&st=0









Thanks to everyone that has submitted a picture


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

I saw that # 5 teeth shot on supernates page, I don't know mayby he entered it or someone else took it and put it in, just say'n.







Nice pic to whoever took it!


----------

